# Where to buy 14mm Hex Socket



## wavewuver (Sep 25, 2003)

the rear differential is 14mm. The manual transmission is 17mm


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

ANd if you do the tranny watch out. The lower drain plub is a stell pipe thread in an aluminum tranny housig. Pipe thread is tapered, so that the tighter you turn it, the more it jams into hole making it seal. Only thing is, over tighten a stell pulg in an aluminum hole, you can split the aluminum around the hole. NOT good.


----------



## Brashland (Nov 20, 2002)

Thanks all. I had the differential done by the stealer shortly after I purchased the car (used car and about 2 years ago).

I'll look for the 17mm socket and keep to the torque specs of 50 NM/36.9 LB-ft.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

alpinewhite325i said:


> It's funny you mention Facom, I just found a Facom online @ thetoolwarehouse.com for $8.02.
> 
> I had never heard of Facom before now!


Thats the place and type I got to change my diff oil.

Oon the E36 you need the lower profile otherwise you don't have enough space with the ratchet between the gas tank and the diff.


----------



## alpinewhite325i (Jan 20, 2002)

LmtdSlip said:


> Thats the place and type I got to change my diff oil.
> 
> Oon the E36 you need the lower profile otherwise you don't have enough space with the ratchet between the gas tank and the diff.


 Did they charge you something like a $10 processing fee?

Even after the processing fee and shipping, it was still a couple bucks cheaper than anywhere else.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

alpinewhite325i said:


> Did they charge you something like a $10 processing fee?
> 
> Even after the processing fee and shipping, it was still a couple bucks cheaper than anywhere else.


Uggggghhh don't recall. But I do recall that I also bought a pair of side cutters to make the minimum order amount.

Now that I think about it I am not certian that was the place I purchased them.

One place required a service charge for using a CC so I told them to take a hike.

I place my order with a company that didnt chage extra for using CC but did require a minimum purchase. I have the info at home...so if you still havent ordered Ill get it for you.


----------



## alpinewhite325i (Jan 20, 2002)

LmtdSlip said:


> Uggggghhh don't recall. But I do recall that I also bought a pair of side cutters to make the minimum order amount.
> 
> Now that I think about it I am not certian that was the place I purchased them.
> 
> ...


 Don't worry about it...I ordered it weeks ago.

I was just wondering if you paid such a rediculous processing fee.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

alpinewhite325i said:


> I ended up ordering a FACOM from Toolwarehouse.com last week.
> 
> It looked like a good price ($8.00), then they added in a $10 processing fee.
> 
> I've never heard of that, but it was still the cheapest I could find.


I think maybe it's because you didn't spend enough money. I've ordered from them before and I don't remember a processing fee.... (but then I spent somewhere around $150 or so I think... )


----------



## alpinewhite325i (Jan 20, 2002)

doeboy said:


> I think maybe it's because you didn't spend enough money. I've ordered from them before and I don't remember a processing fee.... (but then I spent somewhere around $150 or so I think... )


 Could be.


----------



## 323ci_bimmer (Sep 1, 2008)

Brofasco. $10


----------



## jacknjilloff (Mar 12, 2010)

Harbor Freight sells numerous variations of these in sets under $10


----------



## Mister Chow (Jan 1, 2006)

Yikes, a 5 1/2 year old thread. 

This must be some kind of record.


----------



## BobsM3Coupe (Nov 30, 2009)

Mister Chow said:


> Yikes, a 5 1/2 year old thread.
> 
> This must be some kind of record.


Maybe. But still important info since the 14mm hex drive is hard to find. I got a set of 3 hex drives (14, 17 and 21mm) 1/2" drive from Autozone for about $11.00.


----------

